# Aftermarket head and tail lights



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I stumbled across these, might be of interests to some.





















https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...mw0RLe&id=565477116046&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.227.28f63aaemw0RLe&id=561616040197&ns=1&abbucket=2

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.90.7e506a4d1DWGvq&id=562086869352&ns=1&abbucket=2


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wondered when these would appear for gen2 cars. $254? Is that EA or for a pair?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

That's for the pair i suppose, you can't choose a side.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Like the headlight assembly. You ever do business with them?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Nah, just found it online. Would not buy.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

The rears look like Audi knockoffs. Do they make them for the hatch? 

Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Audi or BMW they say. Nothing yet for the hatch. It's not really popular in China. But there are some for the old hatch. Just need to wait i guess...


----------

